# Please read...



## cheerbear (Dec 14, 2008)

*Please read...(attached pics)*

20 Gal :fish:

Water Parameters: pH around 7.2, ammonia is at 0. (Don't have test kits for others)

Water Changes: Top off every week and 20% change monthly with tablspoon of aquarium salt.

Feeding: Once in the morning. Aquadine (several mixtures for different species). Only enough that they eat in a minute or so.

Fish in the tank: 1 Blue Gourami, 3 Starfire Glofish, 1 Sunfire Platy, 2 Lyretail Mollys, and a Chinese algae eater. (and 1 live plant)

Infected fish: The two Mollys

Symptoms of the infected fish: Sluggish, struggling to swim (using body without tail), staying near surface or resting on plant. Drooping tail, swimming (hovering) almost verticle at times. (They still eat and respond to my presence)

Time the Symptoms occurred: About 4 days ago

Age of the fish: I have had all of the fish for about 3 weeks.

Tank History: Tank is about 6 months old. Started with two goldfish to get things going. Added the algae eater about 1 month later (much needed). Another month passed and I swapped out the goldfish for two Black Convicts. One died immediately and the other lived for a bit. He got ick real bad, real fast. The fish store said that they had an outbreak too, so they were both infected when I got them. Treated with medicine, heat therapy and salt baths. He seemed to get better then died. ??? Algae eater happy this whole time! He was by himself for a while. Did multiple water changes and ick treatments. Left tank for 3 months, doing top offs and changes regularly. Bought new batch 3 weeks ago. Everyone is fine except for the Mollys. :?::?::?:


----------

